# is this ruti or mokobe



## nyree (Nov 17, 2008)

This is the same fish by the way!


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi,
looks like the Makobe to me,had some of these myself - possibly from the same source ?


----------



## nyree (Nov 17, 2008)

Pretty sure it's ruti though!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

nyree said:


> Pretty sure it's ruti though!


What makes you say that? Many were imported into Canada as Ruti Island, and were actually Makobe Island. (From a German Wholesaler) The downside of this type of mislabeling, (beyond not knowing what you have), is that people mixed "Ruti Island" -> actually Makobe, with real Ruti Island... now we have a mess. 

I have a great deal of skepticism when it comes to Victorian type cichlids. I've seen so many fish that don't look like they should, are mislabeled.... I won't even bother these days, unless they are wild, come from an impeccable source, or are a species that is significantly different than others.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi here's a pic of Makobe ilsd nyererei pitured at Leiden university tank's
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d163/ ... e46d62.jpg
here's a ruti one
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d163/ ... erei-8.jpg
xris
yu can see that they are very close and very difficult to tell apart.


----------



## detroitfish (Jan 13, 2009)

makobe


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

i would have to say ruti. but from samaki's pics it is so close. only slightly less black in the ruti face.


----------

